# Looking for a config.....July 2010



## fatalcore (Jul 11, 2010)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? *
A: Movies , games 

*2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?*
A: no,want to play game in the LCD and watch movie.

*3. What is your MAX budget?*
A: 20,000 initial , subsequent 10/15k+

*4. Planning to overclock? *
A: Strickly NO

*5. Which OS are you planning to use?*
A: WIN 7

*6. How much hard drive space is needed?*
A: 250GB Enough

*7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?*
A: Primary a 22’ to 24’ LCD , secondary 42’ LCD 1080p Full HD

*8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)*
A: 5

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?* 
A:  I build my own PC , and assembles for others.

*10. When are you planning to buy the system?*
A: 1-2 month

*11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?*
A: 500% yes

*12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.*
A: yes , after recommendation (6-7 months back) …  processor(Q9550),mbo(GA-EP45UD3L),Creative 5.1,HDD 250GB SATA

*13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?*
A: Kolkata,I prefer from Kolkata.

*14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary*
A:  I use a DELL Latitude E6400 laptop &  Xperia X10 . My office work is done with this two device. I purchased a Samsung series 5 – 46" 1080p LCD HDTV before the world cup in april 2010 , I want to disassemble my previous config and get a new one. Want to play movies play games in the LCD(which is also used for watching TV), i also want to place a 22' or 24' primary lcd for surfing net at home.

*15.Other.*
A: Overall if u think my existing processor and MBO is bad,then u may take the liberty to frame a absolutely new config.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

i think your existing processor and mobo are good enough...no need to upgrade them now.

can you mention your whole system config..


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 11, 2010)

sure JAS,
q9550+gaep45ud3l+4gbddr2 crosair+250gbHDD sata+xfx 250gts 1gb+creative5.1,crosair450vx+dvdrw+local cabby+lg flatron+7 year old intex keyboard+razor mouse+attached tcgforce guitar processor+few other processor+xonor d2x+sonic+ableton live(software-must) +hp laser printer+few accessories.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

your pc is just excellent

changes i would recommend-
NZXT GAMMA or M59
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard

Which monitor is that?


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 11, 2010)

its a 17'crt flatron....5 years old.
I want to play games smoothly on my 42' LCD and watch Blueray and HD movies.....

As for keyboard.....i just  got lucky with this keyboard....paid 450 bucks  7 years ago, and this stuff is awesome till date....I dont like buying any other keyboard....

I was thinking that ddr2 is getting old,CQ is phasing out....so i am a bit worried.....Hows the new amd X6 in performance with my Q9550?

I am worried...please suggest....Because recently i felt something bad while playing pop5 , inferno and batman....

I am worried with my rig...Please suggest.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2010)

and u can go for 500gb cavier black


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> I was thinking that ddr2 is getting old,CQ is phasing out....so i am a bit worried.....Hows the new amd X6 in performance with my Q9550?
> 
> I am worried...please suggest....Because recently i felt something bad while playing pop5 , inferno and batman....
> 
> I am worried with my rig...Please suggest.



your current proccy can give even i5 750 a tough match. no need change it. stick with it. as for DDR2. it doesn't matter much. 4Gb you have. use it & upgrade once Intel launches quad core based on Intel Sandy Bridge architecture or AMD Lynx architecture. till than your system is just in balance. no upgrade needed.

GTS250 is in balance with your system. or you can get 1 more GTS250 in SLI.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2010)

^^nice idea
sli ur gts 250 and make sure to get a good 650Wsupply


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 11, 2010)

my board is not SLI....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

then you just need to change monitor and cabby

BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k or NZXT Gamma @ 2k


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 11, 2010)

ok,will my pc handling games efficiently in the 42' LCD?

Please enlighten me about amd X6,Its in hype for few days.....

is this cabinets available in kolkata? which shop?

or will it be a good idea to get another totally seperate pc for the LCD , bcause currently my PC and LCD is placed in the adjacent room.In that case my sister can work her project in my existing set up while i watch movie or play games on next room, and will have my own space.

Then i will wait some more time for Intel Sandy Bridge architecture as suggested for upgradation my existing PC.

If i get a new PC Specifically for the 42' LCD as primary monitor (when Online) & TV (when offline) , what would be a solid rig with in 30-40K (amd X6 based).i will srart buying the parts one by one from this month and finish with in 2 month, as i already have a set running.Please enlighten me.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> my board is not SLI....



but its based on P45. ok than i feel you got 2 option:

1. get a new board. just cheapest one that have support for SLI. get another GTS 250. & a new PSU.

2. you can just sell off your GTS250 & get a HD5770 or the about to release 460GTX (look at thermal carefully). this way you can use your existing PSU.



fatalcore said:


> ok,will my pc handling games efficiently in the 42' LCD?
> 
> Please enlighten me about amd X6,Its in hype for few days.....
> 
> ...



you can do it. get a new system. say a midrange. & upgrade your current system according to your needs. and use the discarded parts in the new PC to be used with the 19" monitor. this way you save both money & hassle. 

about X6, there will be hardly any performance difference in games. instead you may get a couple of less FPS. cause both 1090T as well as C2Q 9550 are on even terms in terms of performance in games. all you need is a better graphics card.

PS: i'll advice don't waste money now. cause once Intel brings the price of i7 950 to ~14-15k, 1090T will look like a dumbass infront of it. than you'll get the same X6 @ 3.2Ghz for a mere 12k or maybe 10k. just wait till August.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 11, 2010)

I consulted with my sister , and i agreed to build a new separate pc in the LCD room,

so,right now i cant afford the i7 proccy , so i will build a amd , as i said i will build it over a period of 2 month,i will get the proccy at last ( X6 @ 3.2=12K hopefully)

So keeping the proccy in mind what other things i should buy,HDD=250 GB Fixed....Please suggest .as u all say amd is the best value for money.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

Please fill.....


Proccy    : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Mbo       :
RAM       :
GPU       :
PSU       :
CPU Cooler:
HDD       : 250GB
LCD       : 42' LCD Full HD
Cabby     :
Speaker   :
Mouse & KB: With in 1,000
Cable     :
Blueray RW:
Coolng Fan:

Main Purpose : HD,Blue ray Movies,Games
Range : Reasonable.

Please select for me....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> I consulted with my sister , and i agreed to build a new separate pc in the LCD room,
> 
> so,right now i cant afford the i7 proccy , so i will build a amd , as i said i will build it over a period of 2 month,i will get the proccy at last ( X6 @ 3.2=12K hopefully)
> 
> So keeping the proccy in mind what other things i should buy,HDD=250 GB Fixed....Please suggest .as u all say amd is the best value for money.



what will your sister work on? max requirements? also the price won't change lot over the months. also whats the total budget? HDD get 500Gb. 250Gb is just 150-250 bucks cheap.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 12, 2010)

I am keeping me existing system intact,Will upgrade it next year with The intel sandy bridge.

For now i am going for a brand new AMD based PC.
(Sister works on .net/i work on sonic and ableton live to be precise) , however i will get the 19-24' Lcd for my old rig in this month.

As suggested i will get the 500 Gb,Actually i already have a seaget 500 External HDD,and i thought 500GB internal HDD crashes a lot.

Anyway here is the fresh list,
Please fill.....


Proccy : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Mbo :
RAM :
GPU :
PSU :
CPU Cooler:
HDD : 500 GB
LCD : 42' LCD Full HD
Cabby :
Speaker :
Mouse & KB: With in 1,000
Cable :
Blueray RW:
Coolng Fan:

Main Purpose : HD,Blue ray Movies,Games
Range : Reasonable.

Please select for me....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Please fill.....
> 
> Proccy    : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> Mbo       :
> ...



Please fill.....

Proccy    : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Mbo       : get a cheap one. say Biostar TA785G3 HD
RAM       : 2Gb enough.
GPU       : forward your GPU to her if you plan to get DX11 part.
PSU       : if you go with above option, FSP Saga II 400W-500W. else can stick to default PSU or say Saga II 350-400W.
CPU Cooler: no need.
HDD       : 250GB ---> get 500Gb.
LCD       : 42' LCD Full HD
Cabby     : any good one.
Speaker   : its personal choice totally.
Mouse & KB: With in 1,000
Cable     : depends on what you use. if motherboard than HDMI or can go for DVI.
Blueray RW: it'll be costly. 4-6k
Coolng Fan: depends on the cabinet.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks sam , bro i am building a totally new one,
so if you could please be precise with approx price it will be a great help.
i will build a DX11+6gb+500gb a minimum , rest u suggest....Please give options also.
thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> thanks sam , bro i am building a totally new one,
> so if you could please be precise with approx price it will be a great help.
> i will build a DX11+6gb+500gb a minimum , rest u suggest....Please give options also.
> thanks



pricing:

Proccy : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T ---> 9.5-10k
Mbo : Biostar TA785G3 HD ---> 4-4.2k
RAM : 2Gb DDR3 value ---> 2.5-2.7k. so 6Gb  will cost accordingly.
GPU : you have to decide it first.
PSU : FSP Saga II 400W ---> 2k. 500W ---> 2.5-2.7k.
CPU Cooler: no need.
HDD : 500Gb ---> 1800 (WD Green). 1900 (Samsung Spinpoint F3). 2k (WD/Seagate)
LCD : 42' LCD Full HD
Cabby : CM Elite 310 ---> 1.5-1.6k
Speaker : its personal choice totally. you have to decide it.
Mouse & KB: logitech internet pro ---> 600
Cable : depends on what you use. if motherboard than HDMI or can go for DVI.
Blueray RW: it'll be costly. 4-6k
Coolng Fan: -


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 12, 2010)

can u please give some good options on motherboards and their prices?
like asus/gigabyte & msi . i was just checking the M4A89GTD PRO.
PSU will be Crosair above 550w
gpu will be 8-12k
now can u please re arrange accordingly?
thanks for all your effort...
I also herd that amd heats up pretty fast , so i want a cpu coller too.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> can u please give some good options on motherboards and their prices?
> like asus/gigabyte & msi . i was just checking the M4A89GTD PRO.
> PSU will be Crosair above 550w
> gpu will be 8-12k
> ...



Asus is bad. they have various issues. which takes RMA to solve.

well you can go for MSI 880G based one. one is there for 5.8-6k. mATX.
Gigabyte too have one 880G but cost slight more.
or can go for MSI 890GX based mobo. its mATX but Xfire ready. cost just below 8k.

if you go for HD5770, VX450W will be sufficient. can go for VX550. it'll allow you Xfire without risking your PSU. or a highend card.

AMD used to heat up. but the X6 are more cooler than X4 (phenom II). as AMD have done quite a lot of optimization to keep the heat low. also they need less power & OC potential is much more.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 12, 2010)

Waooo....thanks a lot for the info...
can u please tell me the model number of the gigabyte board?

I found these boards,
MSI 890GXM-G65
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO -> U said its bad
GA-890GPA-UD3H

I wonder what will be the price?

Ok GPU, can u tell me all the model number ranging from price of 8-12K?
thanks

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Waooo....thanks a lot for the info...
can u please tell me the model number of the gigabyte board?

I found these boards,
MSI 890GXM-G65
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO -> U said its bad
GA-890GPA-UD3H

I wonder what will be the price?

Ok GPU, can u tell me all the model number ranging from price of 8-12K?
thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

msi 890gxm g65 is priced at 7k, go for it
for the graphic card hd5770 @ 9.5k


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 12, 2010)

MSI 890GXM-G65

GA-890GPA-UD3H


Between these two which one is better ? whats the price of the gigabyte board ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

GIGA one costs 8.5k

IMO get msi one.....its feature rich at lower price

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

GIGA one costs 8.5k

IMO get msi one.....its feature rich at lower price


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

gigabyte 880gma ud2h will be enough if OP dont wanna go for multi graphic cards
its got usb3,sata 3 @5.8k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

baba, the truth is gigabyte 880gm ud2h doesnt support sata3 and usb3


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> baba, the truth is gigabyte 880gm ud2h doesnt support sata3 and usb3


sir ji aaj hi laya hoon smc se
its USB3 and sata 3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

baba ji check gigabytes own website....GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3) - GIGABYTE


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> baba ji check gigabytes own website....GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3) - GIGABYTE


man!!
wtf?!?!
i think i have posted the wrong model no.....lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

oh it was actually GMA and not GM in the model number specification


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys , i have few doubt in msi boards , so i was thinking about the gigabyte board....

When i purchase it , i will buy either of the two ....Am i correct ?

MSI 890GXM-G65---7k (Approx)
GA-890GPA-UD3H---8.5k  (Approx)

My simple question is....

1.Which board is better , in terms of performance and offcource the after sales service.
2.My current system boots from zero state to desktop in approx 23 seconds.What is the approx boot up time for the amd X6 from zero to desktop?
3.I have a hitch that if there is any lag time in the game on my 42'LCD then i will get a second GPU. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oh it was actually GMA and not GM in the model number specification



how much does it cost??

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

fatalcore
i would say the msi one is cheaper and gives all the features...


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 13, 2010)

Whats the boot up time for amd X6 ?
I will be glad to know this from amd users.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> how much does it cost??


AMD phenom x6 1090t + Giga 880gma ud2h=20100

considering x6@14k
then 880g will be @6k

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




fatalcore said:


> Whats the boot up time for amd X6 ?
> I will be glad to know this from amd users.


depends upon how many softwares u have installed and which HHD u r using

my friend has x6 3.2ghz and WD cavier black @10000rpm

the first time he booted after installing windows xp sp2 it took mere 1 bar in the xp booting screen to finish the process


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my friend has x6 3.2ghz and WD cavier black @10000rpm



kisne bola WD Black spins at 10,000 RPM?


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the respond  


piyush120290 said:


> AMD phenom x6 1090t + Giga 880gma ud2h=20100
> 
> considering x6@14k
> then 880g will be @6k
> ...



I am currently using 1 config , running win 7  (Sorry i forgot how win XP Looks like...The booting sequence... with Q9550+250GB Seagate sata and approx 30-40 programs installed including sonic+ableton+kaspersky.it takes approx 23 seconds to begin my task.
I am looking precise timing.....in win 7.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

black is also 7200rpm


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

is it ?
i didnt know
my friend just told me i have cavier black of 10000rpm
and i thought in my mind that it was velociraptor but i didnt argue


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

ya, it must be velociraptor or he is lying..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Thanks for the respond
> 
> 
> I am currently using 1 config , running win 7  (Sorry i forgot how win XP Looks like...The booting sequence... with Q9550+250GB Seagate sata and approx 30-40 programs installed including sonic+ableton+kaspersky.it takes approx 23 seconds to begin my task.
> I am looking precise timing.....in win 7.



reduce all unnecessary startup programs. i have only 6 startup (2 for Audio, avast, comodo, task switch xp & DAP). & PC boots up within 25-30sec.



piyush120290 said:


> is it ?
> i didnt know
> my friend just told me i have cavier black of 10000rpm
> and i thought in my mind that it was velociraptor but i didnt argue



open up the cabby & show him the speed thats usually mentioned as code. or maybe clearly mentioned.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ya, it must be velociraptor or he is lying..



yup. velocity raptor spins at 10,000 rpm but complete waste of money for a average desktop. better use SSD if someone have serious "Need for Speed".


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 13, 2010)

Main Gear :

AMD x6 1055T
MSI 890GXM-G65/GA-890GPA-UD3H
XFX HD5850 1GB/HD5770 1GB
Corsair CMPSU-850TX
2GB DDR3 (Initial)x2(later)
500GB Sata

Is this combination ok ?

Please suggest.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Main Gear :
> 
> AMD x6 1055T
> MSI 890GXM-G65/GA-890GPA-UD3H
> ...



 why on earth are you going for a 850W PSU from Corsair? 

also don't go for XFX. they use stock AMD design = more heat, noise. add to it if something happens, Rashi will say "thanks for purchasing XFX. please contact XFX. thank you". 

when you willing to pay so much, try get the MSI HD5850. the one with the Twin Frozer II cooler. do check the cabinet well. the 6 & 8 pin may prove to a big problem (if they decided place it on the end of the card). it may touch the HDD rack & making it very hard to plug in the power connectors.

as a side note, just wait for SMC to include GTX460 in their pricelist. than you can estimate the price of the card at your place. & plan accordingly to go either way.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

850W is that bad ?
MSI HD 5850 or GTX 460   which one is better ? and whats the price?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> 850W is that bad ?
> MSI HD 5850 or GTX 460   which one is better ? and whats the price?



not bad but its too much. are you going for HD5870 Xfire? 

thats why i told you to wait. GTX460 will be added to SMC's bedsite in this or next week. just keep an eye. they have the MSI HD5850 as well. so compare it directly.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes next year i will make it crossfire thats why i thought of 850W, or may be 1000W,but not yet confirmed....I dont want slow or lagging games on the LCD.

Actually first i will buy things that will not change for the next 3-5 years....Like i can reuse it ....Like cabinet,Another V8,Fans,Sound system,mouse(I own a razor mouse ! 
ddr3 ram etc....

I will buy the gpu at last.....so i will wait in that respect.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

GUys....for my existing rig, i chalked down these two lcd's.

Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23"W 
Alienware 21.5" AW2210 OptX Full HD LCD

Any suggestion......and price quote in kolkata & vendor will be an added help.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2010)

for crossfire you need only corsair tx650w not 1000W or 850w
hd5850 is better than gtx460 which in turn is better than hd5830 and hd5770...


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

actually i wanted to be on the safe side than being sad.....thats why i will go for 850(No compromise with power supply unit.)
and suggestions about lcd


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ are you going for 2 X HD5870 in Xfire? if no. stick to TX650 & save a couple thousand bucks. even TX750 will be overkill.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

YES 2 X HD5870 in Xfire.....I will get 1 card with the rig ...and the second jan 2010....will that create any problem?Also plz suggest a compatible cabinet.Please advice.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> YES 2 X HD5870 in Xfire.....I will get 1 card with the rig ...and the second jan 2010....will that create any problem?Also plz suggest a compatible cabinet.Please advice.



cabinet, i'll suggest get cheapest one: NZXT Gamma. you'll require cabinet with sideways HDD mounting. or can go for the little costly M59. these are starting points. more you spend, better you'll get cabinet.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

The point is is this available in kolkata? if yes then where?
If i dont get it,whats the alternate choice?
Also suggest a flat cabinet which i can mount side wise -horizontally.
Will these cabinet support the long GPU?
will there be enough space for airflow?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> The point is is this available in kolkata? if yes then where?
> If i dont get it,whats the alternate choice?
> Also suggest a flat cabinet which i can mount side wise -horizontally.
> Will these cabinet support the long GPU?
> will there be enough space for airflow?



well i not know about availability. than you got a 2nd option: CM 690.

flat cabinet? with flat cabinet, graphics card must be low profile. i.e. HD5550 or lower. or GT220 or lower. CM 100 or something.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 14, 2010)

flat cabinet------Option cancelled (Going for HD 5850)

Is corsair cabinet available to buy In kolkata?hows the haf?Price?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> flat cabinet------Option cancelled (Going for HD 5850)
> 
> Is corsair cabinet available to buy In kolkata?hows the haf?Price?



Corsair have only a few cabinets that sells in India & are priced a hell lot high. about Kolkata i not know. cause i from Assam. ask Cilus or a few who are from WB.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 15, 2010)

OFF THE TOPIC -FOR FRIEND

Price list of i7 920 mobo with in 12K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

Msi x58 pro-e


----------

